# Khalil Ahmed Khan President AJJBWF and Master Youn In Duk President Korea Ju-Jitsu Federat



## jujitsu (Sep 18, 2008)

Ju Jitsu International Federation under the guideline of President  Dr Paul G Hoglund(GAISF  Council Member) is going to attend VI World Forum on Sport, Education and Culture and Khalil Ahmed Khan President AJJBWF and Master Youn In Duk President Korea Ju-Jitsu Federation is going to represent  Jujitsu as Delegate in  VI World Forum on Sport, Education and Culture Under the theme of "Sport and Education for the Now Generation" the VI World Forum on Sport, Education and Culture will be held in Busan and is going to host by International Olympic Committee and Co-organizer by the Busan Metropolitan City and the Korean Olympic Committee.
                  It is a gateway to Northeast Asia and a city of peace.For the second time in a row the forum takes place in Asia.
     Organizers are expecting ,more then 1000 participants from 150 Nations, the host city Busan strives to present the VI World Forum on Sport, Education and Culture, the most splendid and successful forum, at the BEXICO Convention Hall from Thursday Sept 25th to Sat Sept 27 2008 followed by the forum about 40 members of the Commission for Culture and Olympic Education will convence for the Conference of the IOC Commission for Culture and Olympic Education during two days on Sunday Sept 28th and Monday 29th Sept 2008.
    Through VI World Forum on Sport, Education and Culture The city of the International Sports"BUSAN" hope4s to take mazor steps forward in the development of the Sports with the support of the global community the forum will bring into focus the potential of sport as a tool to promote peace and human understanding


-- 
Korea Ju-Jitsu Federation
Guseodong 163-18
Gumjung-gu Busan
South Korea
0082-10-6787-1021
Phone no 0082-51-904-1021 
Fax no 0082-51-514-1011


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll wish all attending well.  May they have a joyful time learning and exchanging ideas.
I hope we can get a full break down of the events that unfold


----------

